# Teclas mayor y menor que

## jlas9

Hola Amigos.

He observado que en el entorno de escritorio KDE no funcionan los símbolos "mayor que" y "menor que" (la tecla que está a la izquierda de la zeta 'z'). El layout de mi teclado es el español.

¿Alguna solución conocida para este "pequeño" problema?.

Muchísimas gracias.

Saludos.

----------

## Stolz

¿Cómo tienes configurado el teclado en xorg.conf?  Esta es la mía

```
# **********************************************************************

# Teclado

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Teclado"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option      "XkbModel"   "pc105"

   Option      "XkbLayout"   "es"

   Option      "XkbRules"   "xorg"

EndSection
```

¿Cómo tienes configurado el teclado en KDE?¿Creando un usuario nuevo (o borrando la configuración de KDE de tu usuario) también pasa?

----------

## freakant

A mí me pasaba eso, en mi caso lo arreglé en el Centro de Control de KDE:

Regional y Accesibilidad -> Disposición del teclado (Layout)

Una vez ahí, fui cambiando el modelo de teclado hasta que reconoció la tecla de < y >, prueba con los de 104, 105 y 106 teclas (en mi caso como era un portátil escogí un teclado Compaq)

Espero te sea útil

----------

## i92guboj

 *jlas9 wrote:*   

> Hola Amigos.
> 
> He observado que en el entorno de escritorio KDE no funcionan los símbolos "mayor que" y "menor que" (la tecla que está a la izquierda de la zeta 'z'). El layout de mi teclado es el español.
> 
> ¿Alguna solución conocida para este "pequeño" problema?.
> ...

 

¿Es solo problema de kde o puedes reproducirlo en otro wm como fluxbox?

¿Funciona en kde si las usas en xterm o en otro programa que no sea de kde como openoffice o similares?

----------

## pcmaster

Comprueba que tengas el teclado como de 102 / 105 / 108 teclas (según lleva o no las teclas de windows) y no como uno de 101 / 104 / 107  teclas.

----------

## darkevil

hola

a mi me pasaba exactamente los mismo, con esas teclas y con la ñ,

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-591122-highlight-.html

y como dice freakant, lo mas seguro que sea por el dispositivo del teclado en el centro de control de kde.

----------

